# Murk's Centipede 2020



## Murk09 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi All,
I've been reading through the site a pretty good bit lately. As anyone with centipede has noticed, centipede journals are few and far between. So here's my front yard that i mow with a 21" Honda. This was after a mow at 1.5 inches. Last summer i got it down to 1" and I thought it looked really good. Shopping around now for a reel mower to see how low it can go. The brown spots are where I killed some weeds off the for sure way :lol: and just waiting for the grass to grow in. You can slightly see in my back yard I'm building a fence and my goal is when I complete that to redo the yard. I'm willing to mow as frequent as needed, I'm just torn between a vaiety of bermuda or zeon for the back.


----------



## Biglawnguy64 (Apr 28, 2020)

Centipede is tough to manage and it takes patience...i learned that myself. Lookin good


----------

